
It’s the beginning of the end of satellite TV in the US - rmason
https://qz.com/1480089/att-just-declared-the-end-of-the-satellite-tv-era-in-the-us/
======
bradknowles
Cable TV was a way to escape the crippling hegemony of broadcast TV. Along the
way, it consolidated into its own new crippling hegemony.

Satellite was a way to escape the new crippling hegemony of cable TV.

Then the wireline companies bought them, and killed them, because they
threatened the cash cow.

Internet now offers a better way to escape the crippling hegemony of cable,
except the wireline companies are making sure that they are the only effective
providers of Internet.

There is nothing new here. Just old imperialists who want to make sure that
their empire doesn’t die, so that they can continue to exploit the peasants.

------
nickthemagicman
It's the end if TV in the US. When my grandma has a subscription to hulu and
Netflix instead of cable you know the market is on the way out.

Why not make internet sattelites like Elon is doing?

------
nichos
I think there's a renaissance of antenna TV. I get several channels in my area
and they seem to add a few each year. Pair that with a DVR and there's always
something to watch. We still have sling, but don't use it often.

------
mpalfrey
Satellite is still great. You can get a shit ton of bandwidth to a load of
people, really pretty easily. Awesome for developing nations.

The downside is cost. Building them is expensive, as is launching them. Most
people in developed nations have half decent (20Mbit+) internet access now, so
do we need them?

When you can get 4k Netflix which looks great at 15Mbit or so, satellite is a
little redundant these days (and I _love_ satellites and worked in the TV
industry from 2008 until 2015!).

------
JamesAdir
With the proliferation of cheap launches and satellites we are only at the
beginning of satellite tv.

